# Calcium Chloride



## squiggley (25 Apr 2009)

Just been having a read of Rex Griggs website and he recommends using calcium chloride along side MgSO4 to raise gH because it dissolves quicker than Calcium sulphate (CaSO4).

Has anyone used it, or where to get it. It may be another one for fluidsensor


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Apr 2009)

I've used it before and indeed it does dissolve very quickly.  I recall it being more expensive as well. It's just as easy to use GH Booster even though this has all sulphates. Then you only have to buy one thing, not two. It's a great option if someone has no access to GH Booster though.

Cheers,


----------

